# EP congregation list



## Croghanite (Apr 8, 2009)

I remember someone started a thread that had a large list of EP congregations in the US. I tried searching and failed. Can anyone find it?

Wheres Myers when you need him...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 8, 2009)

There should be both PRC and RPCNA directories.


----------



## Croghanite (Apr 8, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> There should be both PRC and RPCNA directories.



Thanks but I was thinking of a very large list that included all known EP congregations. It had many different denominations that included PCA, OPC etc.


----------



## ADKing (Apr 8, 2009)

Even after Andrew's departure he is still a wonderful resource 

http://www.puritanboard.com/451014-post2.html


----------



## uberkermit (Apr 8, 2009)

ADKing said:


> Even after Andrew's departure he is still a wonderful resource
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/451014-post2.html



Wow - this is pretty cool, though a little out of date on some of our Ontario congregations. I guess I will email the maintainer...


----------



## ADKing (Apr 8, 2009)

uberkermit said:


> ADKing said:
> 
> 
> > Even after Andrew's departure he is still a wonderful resource
> ...



Yes, now that I look at it, much of the information is quite dated. However, it may at least provide the churches (if not the pastor, etc) which presumambly haven't changed their positions since then.


----------



## Croghanite (Apr 8, 2009)

ADKing said:


> Even after Andrew's departure he is still a wonderful resource
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/451014-post2.html



Yes he is.

here is the thread 

-----Added 4/8/2009 at 10:36:47 EST-----

PCA and OPC Psalm Psalm singing congregations


----------

